# Solved: Motherboard Wiring Diagrams



## zipper1958 (Jun 21, 2009)

I took a computer repair course years ago and i think you can look on the motherboard and get some numbers or something and type it in the browser and get the wiring diagram for that specific motherboard !! Can anyone refresh my memory on how to do this and what to look for on the motherboard as far as what to put in the browser ? I know it was real handy when we built a computer in class as the wiring diagram popped right up !!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

zipper,
like everything in life - it GROWS - and gets slightly abrogated 

you can just type the name and model number into google - BUT - in that there are many more sites on the net today - AND - now we have 'tagging' which mangles google's searching abilities somewhat - so there are a lot more 'hits' than there used to be of totally extraneous GARBAGE - so you have however many million 'hit's that you have to sort through to find the info you really are looking for 

if you already have a specific item in mind, just go to that mb manufacturer's site and search there


----------



## zipper1958 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for your help !!


----------

